# Nutrition/food for a better coat?



## ripilomkd (Jul 5, 2012)

What should i give my GSD to make her coat look even better?
I give her a raw egg every morning and I'm going to start to give her a raw carrot to bring out the reds and oranges in her coat.
Her coat is nice, shiny but it's short and on parts like her back it's pointy rather than slacked down.
What should i give her for a better coat, even shinier and smoother?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A fish oil capsule a day seems to make the coat thick and soft. I use it on all the dogs I foster through our shelter who have bad coats, and after about a month, their coats are always much improved. They like the taste of it, so I can just put the capsule in their kibble, and they bite into it quite happily. (I use human-grade fish oil, 1000 mg. NOT cod liver oil!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw the most difference in Jax's coat when giving Carmen's Shemp oil which is a combination of fish, hemp and coconut. Better coat and much better skin.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I get a Omega 3 6 and 9 oil - that improved my girls coat heaps


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are feeding? the hair on her back
may need brushing. how often do brush
your dog? brushing really helps the coat.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I brush and give coconut oil daily. Once a week I give him a tsp of aquatic nutrition [dried kelp and seaweed]. Works great to bring out the colors in fur, fin and feather


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I saw the most difference in Jax's coat when giving Carmen's Shemp oil which is a combination of fish, hemp and coconut. Better coat and much better skin.


I second this.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Aside form the Shemp oil, Carmen has the Carmelina oil, and I also alternate krill, evening primrose, vitamin e, sunflower, and organic expeller pressed coconut oil. 
If you want color, a spoon of plain canned pumpkin (not pie filling!) at every meal will really bring out the red. 

What dog food are you feeding? This can make a huge difference.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't add any supplements to my dog's food and his coat in in really great condition. Soft and shiny  But again, it depends on what food you're feeding.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Grizzly Salmon Oil- follow the directions on the bottle. It works for me.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I give my boy Evo dog food with a soonful of yogurt in each meal. He gets fed twice a day and he gets an egg shell and all on Tuesday's and Saturday it has helped so so much it's like night and day with him his coat is so shiny, soft, and his colors look brighter, before I got him his coat was so rough, stunk, he she'd horribly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The basic diet is of primary importance , especially the quality of the protein. Thanks Jax for mentioning the Sh-Emp which will put a shine on the coat , but for coat improvement , density and undercoat Feed-Sential is what actually did the trick. Hair is primarily composed of keratin which is a protein . One sign for malnutrition is that the coat or hair will get scruffy , and break easily , loose its gloss and pigment . 
Patchon sure did come around nicely and quickly !

The Carmelina oil (loved that) is actually Camelina oil an ancient seed grown organically in Canada and parts of the USA -- very high (55% omega 3 I believe !) SHELF STABLE (which flax is NOT) omega 3 oil -- the new oil I have also has African red palm oil which I source from either Ghana or Togo Africa -- rich dense ruby red full of alpha and beta carotenes (red enhancer) and antioxidant - immune building water soluble (safe) Vitamin A , and natural complex E , plus unrefined rice bran oil .



Carmen


----------

